# Common man's/woman's workbench...SHOW US YOURS



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The workbenches pictured in the Workbench Smack Down thread are some of the most skillfully made, beautiful benches I have ever seen. However, I do not think it is representative of the majority of the workbenches used by the majority of the good fellows on Lumberjocks. I think there are a lot of very good and functional benches out there that should have their day in the sun. Their 15 minutes of fame, if you will.

The purpose of this thread is to inable those jocks that don't have the perfect bench to show their workbenches and explain the various woodworking functions built into the bench. I will start with mine.

My bench is simplicity at it's most simple. The wood portion of the bench is where I do my dry assembly, some sanding and some chisel work. I have a vise sitting at the right corner if I need a third hand. The left side of the bench is a piece of granite I incorporated into the bench for my glueups and sharpening. None of my projects are very large and the bench can easily handle all materials.

With the addition of shelves at the rear of the bench I have at hand the majority of the handtools I most frequently use.

I would really like to see some other benches. I would really love to incorporate some great ideas I know you guys have into my bench. I'm always open to new (or old) fangled ways of working the wood.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Not a bad set at all, that granite would be great for flattening almost anything. I use self adhesive sand paper bought from auto supply stores for all my rough flattening, cast tablesaw wing, jointer bed or if blade small enough one of them Lee Valley granite blocks. Working off a 20 + year old 20" by 48" bench I bought for $100.00 so most work assembled on table saw or folding table! Have almost all my wood milled for the Bench build but too many other projects keep interfering!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Andre, pix, my man, pix please. This is the common man thread. Share with everyone. Thanks


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Went through my Pic's and Only one that meets your criteria would be this one! !


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's mine. The 4X4 feet are reclaimed from an old footboard with 2X4's for the main frame construction. The top is a 36" solid core door. There is a 3 ft power strip mounted in the front apron. Plan to add more storage, eventually.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

I think you called me an elitist!

Benches looking great fellers. DKV I love all the real estate you have going for you and the HYOOOGE piece of granite.


----------



## MAKZ06 (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't built one of the really nice showpiece workbenches like I drool over daily in the aforementioned thread yet. I'll get around to it one of these days when I decide it's time to spend the big bucks on lumber and have more experience to know exactly what I am looking for and need in a bench for the type work I do.
I've got several benches in the shop which serve the purpose for now. I've got a POS Harbor Freight style bench that tends to collect crap and get used for light work or assembly etc. Along opposite walls I have some really heavy long and narrow workbenches that I threw together one afternoon. I used the leftover ends of the Lam Beams I had used for my cabin build where the shop is located. Honestly it was the easiest way for me to get rid of the scrap… I've got some old Wilton high school wood shop vises mounted on one and the other has a metalworking vise and gear. My main woodworking bench was assembled from half the top of one of the surplus old style square workbenches found in the old high school shops. I had to re-glue and clamp the top which had come apart, then do some serious planing. It ended up a little over 3" thick and I put new banding all the way around which is slightly thicker. It now has a couple of the cheap WoodRiver vises mounted along with some poorly bored dog holes. The base is also recycled junk. It was a sturdy oak legged work table that was missing the top. My top fit it just about right so there it sits.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Derrick, very nice, functional workbench. My first workbench was a solid core door. The only thing I didn't like about it was the dog holes expanded over time. This is a great common man bench.

Makz06, very nice common man benches. Tell us the story about the "cabin" you live in.

All Lumberjocks, let's see those benches. How hard can it be to take a pic and upload it? Share your benches…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Alaskaguy and distrbd, join in. Show us your common man benches…


----------



## MAKZ06 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Makz06, very nice common man benches. Tell us the story about the "cabin" you live in.
> - DKV


Actually don't live there. Currently just our weekend place. Wanted to build a big garage/workshop at our house but couldn't get approval from the county… Decided to go ahead and build earlier than we had planned on 4 acres bordered by national forrest up in the N GA mountains. Cabin actually larger than I would have built but I wanted enough space in the basement for the garage/shop. Found a local outfit that does "panelized" construction that worked perfect for my needs. Would have liked to do myself from the ground up but with only weekends to work it would have taken too long to get dried in. I contracted to get the grading and foundation done and then they came in with flatbed truck and crane. Assembled the exterior shell in about 8 hours and then were gone. I finished the rest myself working every weekend and vacation day for over a year. I paid to have the metal roof installed and someone to do the HVAC. I did all the rest including interior walls, stairs, plumbing, electrical, insulation, tongue & groove, sheetrock, flooring, etc. Pics of the exterior going up and subsequent progress can be seen from the links above.

I would really love to have one of those beautiful fancy benches but I would think it would be sort of hard to work on too. I mean that first scratch or dent must really hurt…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

My bench is more of catch all, do all table. Nothing fancy I use it for everything from storage to assembly to painting.

The main structure is a deep torsion box with a vice and some leg stuck into it and a large shelf below.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

What you are viewing my friends is a lightly seasoned (some might say soggy) 7' door pulled from a trash pile at a previous jobsite. The massive peeling table top made from the finest and deadliest particle material available to man, is supported from the underside with two classic burro saw horses (one found on the side of the road). underneath the precisely bowed, drooping table top, is a top of the line storage system to store all your low quality tools that your dying to get rid of. But wait, there's more! Mounted loosely on the top of the table is a three way (you heard me right, three way) electrical splitter for multiple tool plug ins. And under the table, a top of the line Ridgid dust collection system. This work bench we call 'humble begginings' is waiting for you at your local dump and will make for a horribly embarrassing eyesore in even the finest of wood shops, that you'd be happy to hide from your friends.

Thought you all might enjoy this. If your ever unhappy with your workbench, just pull up this photo and maby it'll make you feel better. Unfortunately for me, this beauty is just temporary and mostly used as a spot for my lady to do her wood burning and dremel work and an assembly table for our garden boxes. A proper work bench and shop is in our future, as time and funds come our way. But these are what the begginings look like indeed.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

In as much as I find some of your previous posts questionable (hey, full disclosure here) I have to give you props for this one. I do have solid maple tops on metal legs/base. How did I get solid maple tops…paw in laws friend of a friend. They got quite wet during katrina. Started separating. I broke all the joints with wedges, reglued, and spent hours planing them. I am not opposed to throwing steel something or other up on them and them getting all rusty. A working man will work any project on a working man's work bench. You really don't want pics of them.

Solid topic here.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Alaskaguy, now that's a common man's workbench. I can tell it has seen a lot of projects.

Stewbot, you've got all the makings for a good workbench. It's kind of an intro bench to the common man's workbench. You've got the right idea…

Sirlrb, now that you told me I don't want to see pics, guess what? I want to see pics. Please share with us other common folks.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Mine ain't neat or clean. The common man works as the common man wants. The common man's Aztec Princess keeps the house neat and clean but isn't allowed in the shop. Please, oh God, please don't tell her I said that. Have you ever had a full blooded Latina pissed at you? Holy ******************************. Sometimes I am scared to go to sleep at night.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sirlrb, that is a very good common bench. Makes me feel good that I'm not the only one that doesn't have a perfect bench.

I would like to see at least one jock a day show pics of their bench. Lots of good ideas can come out of this thread. You don't need the elite benches to get work done…

dstrbd and burleybob, show us your benches.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll take a picture of my workbench as soon as this stupid rain stops,it's been raining all day Today but I have to warn you,it's probably the ugliest bench of all the LJ benches.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

distrbd, if it looks like it's done woodworking it will be beautiful…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My mortising machine is bolted to the end of my old bench. I made the base out of recycled 4×6 pine barn beams. Top is 15 ply 1×2 meter x about 1 1/4 inch thick Russian Plywood. I bought the top in Memphis at a salvage company about 20 years ago. Superb flatness and stability. On the other end is a smallish Record bench vice. At the moment it is covered with wood. When I get it cleaned f will post a photo.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I was lucky to find a good workbench I bought at an auction for $200 back when I was stepping into woodworking and building a workbench of any sort was out of my league. You can see it under the dewalt drill. It's one of those European Swedish woodworking school benches. It has served it's purpose wonderfully. Tho, I am considering a split top roubo down the road and may move this to my upstairs man-cave (computer room) so I can watch youtube vids while doing some type of wood working and misc.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Built this









To put at the end on my extension table. It was this and plastic sawhorse for awhile.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Fridge,
what year is your uni? I knew you knew about them but I didn't know you had one. Heck, you may have told me but I'm getting old.

Like the workbenches. I'm going to dedicate both mine as extention and outfeed tables after the rebuild.



> Built this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

mac206: Seeing the plastic case drawers under that work bench,Made me redesign my workbench I'm starting on this week.I have two other benches but since I'm in a wheelchair they are really too high for final assembly.So As I was building a chair this last week I notice that I kept putting the new chair on a pre-build chair;As I was waiting for the glue to dry,I designed a bench at the height of the pre-built chair,I will be used more for assembly than chopping mortises.And seeing the plastic cabinets I'm going to be putting those on now,screw right at the bench where I'm fastening!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

daddy'dawg, one of the reasons for this thread is to share bench ideas. I'm glad you found some help from mac206.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Sir, 35-40 yrs old I believe. Thanks.

Here's another idea. Plane till under workbench for easy access and storage.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good tip fridge. I keep my three palm sanders under the bench with 80, 120, and 180 grit loaded up. I hate changing paper. I've been tempted to buy a fourth sander…


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

My simple workbench : ~ 30" x 72" x 31" made of 2×4s and 2×6s and some leftover plywood,the top has a replaceable hardboard.as you can see it's not much to look at but it is comfotable to work on.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

distrbd, truly a beautiful bench. You can see its been used extensively to work the wood. What do you keep in the drawers? Showcase benches are nice but I don't want to constantly worry about damaging it…


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Since we are posting here is my garage bench I also have a smaller one in my living room.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> distrbd, truly a beautiful bench. You can see its been used extensively to work the wood. What do you keep in the drawers? Showcase benches are nice but I don't want to constantly worry about damaging it…
> 
> - DKV


I keep my go to dill/driver,charger ,a couple of hand planes,ros,stuff I often use.right behind where I stand I keep all other useful tools in two tool boxes, things like squares,screwdrivers,knives etc.
Thanks for the compliment BTW.you are right about showcase benches ,if it is too fancy to look at,it's too much for my shop.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Mine is a shelf right now I'm sorting through tools. It's a nightmare


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Good tip fridge. I keep my three palm sanders under the bench with 80, 120, and 180 grit loaded up. I hate changing paper. I ve been tempted to buy a fourth sander…
> 
> - DKV


Sounds like me and my 3-4 dremel tools


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

I put this together when I first started to fill my shop. I liked all the storage it provided, but have grown to not like it as much as I would have hoped. I think I would prefer a bench that is not a permanent fixture against the wall. I may rebuild it one of these days, but for now, it will suffice.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

diver, truly a common man's bench. Add a vise and you're there…

Firewood, very pretty bench. Almost borders on the elite. However, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and allow you into the common bench club. I warn you though don't get too fancy…scuff it up a bit.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Since distrbd showed us his I'll show you guys mine…

First drawer is my sharpening drawer










Second drawer holds my saws and planes










Third drawer holds all my little, precious things, aka junk drawer


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Man, they kept that design the same for a long time. I saw that cast plinth and thought it was older. Very nice looking uni.


> Sir, 35-40 yrs old I believe. Thanks.
> 
> Here s another idea. Plane till under workbench for easy access and storage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't know if u would call this common, but it's one of five in my play house….


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Watch it, sir. You are one wood vice away from no longer being common.

Nice job.



> Don t know if u would call this common, but it s one of five in my play house….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, it's a top of the line common man's bench. Nice job. What do you keep inside the cabinet?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Don t know if u would call this common, but it s one of five in my play house….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


I would nail a piece of 2×4 or something to it to get a fake pass as a"common workbench".
That is a nice piece of furniture.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Sirlrb, unless Rick has beautiful women straddle, sit and lay on his bench I (sic) your vice…


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Dkv it has a vise on the end now,that pic was right after I put it into place. It's just something to beat on and took me about 2 hours to build using only hand tools. It's Paul sellers design just without the trough the one in the living room has the trough. When I go in there I will take a pic


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

diver, I can't wait to see a pic of the one in the livingroom.

I can't believe with over a hundred thousand woodworkers on this site we can't get more to post pix of their benches. I bet forty thousand are strictly hobbyists. If only forty responded we'd have a good thread going on. Eighty would be better. Get your buddies to post.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good morning all. Sitting here with my first cup of coffee hoping more folks post pix of their common man benches. It's going to be a good day…


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Just a section of bowling lane. Serves me well.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

rwe, pretty friggin' nice. You posted in the wrong thread…that is elite worthy. This thread is for those of lesser benches.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Ether Android bit me or my penchant for changing words-angle vs angel-struck again.

In the words of Lysander Spooner: "Vises are not crimes." Even with a sick woman in them. 


> Sirlrb, unless Rick has beautiful women straddle, sit and lay on his bench I (sic) your vice…
> 
> - DKV


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

What is the next "common man" smack down to get a thread?

[Secretly wishes to see a pic of someones homemade table saw mounted upside down on a sheet of plywood with a zip tie on the trigger for an "on" switch]

Common mans table saw smack down?


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> rwe, pretty friggin nice. You posted in the wrong thread…that is elite worthy. This thread is for those of lesser benches.
> 
> - DKV


I just figured what's more "common man" than bowling?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Slow pitch softball…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> rwe, pretty friggin nice. You posted in the wrong thread…that is elite worthy. *This thread is for those of lesser benches.
> *- DKV


Well then, now that you have qualified what you want to see, my bench will finally make the grade!

What you see here, ladies and gentlemen, is a bench that certainly qualifies as a "Common man's bench". It dont get no more common than mine! (Well, maybe the guy above who has 2 sawhorses and a 1/2 sheet of plywood, but who's grading these things anyway??? )

Here's what greets me when I open the door. It's a metal frame that I used 2X4s to frame the top and added 2 layers of 3/4 PT plywood to. I used the same plywood for the bottom shelf and I add a smaller 12" deep shelf just below the top. 
.








.
.
This was a welding table in it's previous life. When we lived in Tennessee my son-in-law worked for a company that was closing down and he brought it to me. "Thanks. It looks great. It'll make a nice workbench!" I said.

There was no tabletop on it, at one time it had a sheet of steel for a top but they had cut that off to use the metal somewhere else. It was also heavy as all get out! 
.
.
Here's the side I work from. (faces the door to the shop so no one can sneak in on me!) 
.








.
.
It is usually about 1/3 covered with various pieces left from the last project, usually a drill, and my small tool roundabout holder stays in the far left corner.
.








.
.
The right end has my Wilton vise that I carted around the country for almost 22 years before finally unboxing it and mounting it here. .








.
.
Also on the right end I made a small rack to hold my ROS's. 
.








.
.
On the left end I made a simple rack to hold chisels and scissors. I also keep my favorite of my 3 finish nailers here for easy reach.
.








.
.
I originally had 3" casters welded to the bottom so I could roll it around in my last shop. I always wished it was taller but I needed to move it around up there. But here in this shop there's no room to move it, so I made 2X4 riser blocks to raise it up a bit. I've since added 2 more layers to the riser blocks and now at 39" tall, it's a pretty good height for me. No more back aches after spending a day sanding cutting boards on it  
.








.








.
.
No telling what might be on the bottom shelf. At any given time it might be full of crap, or even completely clean depending on weather I get a wild hair to clean some days. 
.
.
So that's it. And unless my wife hurries up and wins the lottery … this will be the bench I have for- EVAH !


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is my work bench. Truly a common man's bench, but built like a tank. I have said it before, one car garage with a ot of stuff in it. This bench serves as outfeed table, assembly bench, clamping bench, and anything else that comes along.

More info in this thread.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68635

The table has gone through some modifications. I have added several drawers and another piece of "T" track, as well as an extension that I can raise or lower as needed.

But it works great. I may replace the top some time in the future but not right now.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

JoeinGA and MT, truly gorgeous benches. My heart swells when I see benches like these. You guys could be the poster boys for owners of well worn, hard worked benches. You guys work the wood. Well done.

Now, let's see some more…


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> JoeinGA and MT, truly gorgeous benches. My heart swells when I see benches like these. You guys could be the poster boys for owners of well worn, hard worked benches. You guys work the wood. Well done.
> 
> Now, let s see some more…
> 
> - DKV


Thank you, sir.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

To quote me
What is the next common man thread?



> What is the next "common man" smack down to get a thread?
> 
> [Secretly wishes to see a pic of someones homemade table saw mounted upside down on a sheet of plywood with a zip tie on the trigger for an "on" switch]
> 
> ...


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't ya just love the quoting thing?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> Don t ya just love the quoting thing?
> 
> - DKV


Sirlrb, we need to see more benches before moving on to another subject. Maybe the next thread could be "The most outrageous thing I built".


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here are two more of my work tables. They are both mobile and serve multiple purposes.
I need all the efficiency I can get out my small work area.

Mobile Workstation
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92907









Adjustable height work table/dual router table
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101964









That's my story and I'm stickin' to it! 
Mike


----------



## LaPala (Dec 8, 2012)

Been a long time since I posted here. I'll bite after noticing this post being highlighted in FB feed.
Work in progress, still missing vise.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

MT, two more beautiful common man benches…again bordering on noncommon man…

LaPala, nice to have you post your bench. When do you think you'll be getting a vise? Stick around this is a great site. 
BTW, if you ever need to know how to use the Lumberjocks quote function let me know. I can help you.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I once made a "Common Mans" bow for a christmas present out of fir.
Good topic. I ll have to think on it.



> Don t ya just love the quoting thing?
> 
> - DKV
> 
> ...


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

OK, I'll bite on this one. My common man bench is based on, I believe, an Asa Christiana design I ran across somewhere (FWW?) that fit my MO (cheap). The top is a doubled up oak veneer ply that I had left over along with some LO 4×4 fence posts and a couple pieces of Doug-fir 2×4. The fancy joinery is dowel pegs for alignment and 3/8" thread stock. I added a shelf to get some of my smaller tools off the floor and when the joints get loose, I just get out the socket wrench and tighten it all up. The only upgrade is a 10" Jorgenson quick release and a plywood deadman. I use my bench for everything and I keep the top waxed so that glue squeeze out pops off easily. This has to be my favorite and most used tool


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Greg, very nice bench. A top notch common man's bench. I am glad you participated. I wish more folks would…

As I look in the background of your picture I see a washer and dryer. I wonder if any husband has ever laid a solid core door over the washer and dryer to make a workbench? Now that would be a very common man's bench…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

> The workbenches pictured in the Workbench Smack Down thread are some of the most skillfully made, beautiful benches I have ever seen. However, I do not think it is representative of the majority of the workbenches used by the majority of the good fellows on Lumberjocks. I think there are a lot of very good and functional benches out there that should have their day in the sun. Their 15 minutes of fame, if you will.
> 
> The purpose of this thread is to inable those jocks that don t have the perfect bench to show their workbenches and explain the various woodworking functions built into the bench.
> 
> - DKV


Not quite sure where my bench would land in the above criteria… somewhere in between I suppose.

I think all workbenches that get used are great.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mosquito, can you show us a pic?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

sure thing


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mos, I hate to disappoint you but you belong in the other workbench thread. Nice try at infiltrating the common man…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Ha! That's why I said I wasn't sure where it fit… it's not that fancy, in that it's got no fancy hardware, the joinery isn't all that tight, but it's more than 'just getting by'... I don't think it's any 'nicer' than any of the benches I've seen in here, I'm just doin' what I like to do and built a bench that'll get me by for now


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Mos' bench is more Genius level.

Great work folks!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like more than half of the members here have "elite" workbenches,either the rest of the folks are poor or spent their money on power tools.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

I already posted this on work-a-mates of your dreams, but what the heck:


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Knockknock, my workmate holds my planer and it's on wheels. Is the workmate the only bench you have?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

knockknock…. workmate, in a carpeted shop… I can relate to that lol That's all I had for the first 2 years


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

In process of "spring" cleaning, but a few quick snaps of a couple benches in my shop.








Wall bench









Outfeed/assembly


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Tug, your outfeed/assembly should be referred to as outfeed/assembly/storage. Good benches…


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

> Knockknock, my workmate holds my planer and it s on wheels. Is the workmate the only bench you have?
> 
> - DKV


Yes, it is my only workbench, I live in an apartment


----------



## LaPala (Dec 8, 2012)

> LaPala, nice to have you post your bench. When do you think you ll be getting a vise? Stick around this is a great site.
> BTW, if you ever need to know how to use the Lumberjocks quote function let me know. I can help you.
> 
> - DKV


LOL, probably the quote thing is best not really mastered?

Will be making the vise, have a piece of log dimensioned but between caring for 2 elderly parents, home and work it'll be a long story. Part of the reason I hardly participate in forums too these days. Feel kinda impolite if I post and then disappear without interaction for a long time. (Sounds like hit and run?  )

Anyway here is my future vise. (Sorry for the viewing angle, it's to encourage rest.  )


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good morning yall… First cup of coffee, first post.

LaPala, sorry to hear about your parents. Try to post as often as you can. I'd like to follow your progress on your common man bench.


----------



## skiler (Jan 17, 2013)

These are about as common as you can get. Sorry about posting sideways. Not sure how to fix that.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

ok DKV, how about this one? It's my 'at the parents' workbench…










or sometimes the 'in the garage' bench


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

One thing I left off the post of my common mans bench is the genius leveling feet. Please notice the 2×4 at the bottom, bolted to the bottom of the legs. Said 2×4 has nuts in the bottom, bolts threaded through them with locking nuts on top. This allows "dead nuts" adjustment of the table, which is also an outfeed table for the saw.

Sorry, Jocks, this is patented. For a slight fee, you can purchase the rights to this design.


----------



## Shuja (Feb 10, 2014)

I guess mine will be uncommonly common?
See this


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm sure you all remember the three legged sawhorse design by Basswood? how would you rate that design ? it would probably pass as both imho:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/96307


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> I guess mine will be uncommonly common?
> See this
> 
> 
> ...


You need to clean off the top so we can see it. From what I can see it looks promising as a common man's workbench underneath all the stuff.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

My commonest benches include two workmates and this sawbench:










Top is construction grade 2x and the bench itself is incredibly useful.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> My commonest benches include two workmates and this sawbench:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mikee likee!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Sorry it's in "Sleep" mode in those pics…


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> I already posted this on work-a-mates of your dreams, but what the heck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK this one is getting into my area of work bench , but I can at least get out to the covered parking area when I need to use the tools. Don't have any pics right now but I will try to get some this weekend and post. 
Their are a lot of these Common Man benches posted here that I would gladly take off your hands except I don't have any more room in my Apt. Living room to put them.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

My version of a workmate. Recycled trucking skids, a pipe clamp and a $12 yard sale vise-less than $50 invested, total.










This is from right after it was finished, it's now been used a little and has a few scars. I just don't have any recent pics.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jayt, very nice bench and seemingly put together rather skillfully. I would love to see a closeup of the leg to bench joint.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I'll have to take a pic. It's a sliding dovetail so the bench can be disassembled for transport and storage, but could easily just be a glued compound miter if it was going to be permanent.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Jayt, very nice bench and seemingly put together rather skillfully.
> 
> - DKV


+1 What he said.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

JayT, very nicely done. I like the pipe clamp idea the best.


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll get a better pic later of my embarrasing bench, although it at least isn't on sawhorses, wait there is one on sawhorses, though not a bench, it's more of a catchall. These are pics of before I moved, so nothing looks the same now.










That's it on the far right this side of the saw, the plywood on horses is the big one on the left. 2×4's with plywoot top with weathered fence boards to help while handplaning.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> I ll get a better pic later of my embarrasing bench, although it at least isn t on sawhorses, wait there is one on sawhorses, though not a bench, it s more of a catchall. These are pics of before I moved, so nothing looks the same now.
> 
> That s it on the far right this side of the saw, the plywood on horses is the big one on the left. 2×4 s with plywoot top with weathered fence boards to help while handplaning.
> 
> - duckmilk


Clean off the top and give us some good digitals…


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

Uhmm kay, here it is in its current setting with the stuff cleaned off. 1/4 sheet of 3/4 ply for the top.










Behind it is another 12' tubafor bench which has a vise temporarily mounted on it. I aint cleaning that one off for you. Would take a day lol.










The piece of 2×12 mounted to the end is to allow me to clamp things like planing stops and boards to be sawn and such. It also adds to stability, what little there is. (Ignore the trash can full of empty beer cans in the back  I have actually built some things like a stereo cabinet and dining table off this little thing, but that was before lj's. Will be building a more substantial bench someday, just not yet. In fact, wanting to build a better bench is what led me to this site.

More pics are posted on my lj homepage by clicking on the workshop link.


----------



## drob (Jan 12, 2015)

When I sold my previous house last year, I left all my workbenches. They were just too big and heavy. While I was in transition before I bought a new house, my current bench went through these few transitions:

First stage on tailgate of truck:










Second stage on top of saw horses inside an apartment:










Third stage I built at the apartment before I bought my current house. (background removed, cheesy pic was for my father). Only difference is front vice now has a maple jaw and a maple planing stop on the left end. All material (minus the two maple parts) was built using construction lumber:










-Dave


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice evolution Dave, is it done?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dave, how did you produce the white background for your third picture? Is it something easily done?


----------



## drob (Jan 12, 2015)

Greg,

Yes it is done. I didn't really want it to look like a swiss army bench so I kept it simple. I do have a maple jaw on that vise and a maple planing stop on the left now. With a leather lining, that little vise has held its own, I was pretty surprised. If I only primarily made for example cabinets, I would have tailored it to that cause. However, I do a wide range of stuff on that bench. There is a tool tray in the back that you cannot see because of the angle. My new place I just bought has a 36'x31' shop so I will be making some more working surfaces in the near future. Only problem is I really don't like working with pine.

DKV,

Pretty easy, I used GIMP (an open source image editor). I just made a new layer with a white background and used a selection tool to select what I did not want shown and let the white of the new layer show through (creating a mask). I'm sure it is easier in something like Photoshop. I attached the actual picture as a reference prior to masking out the background.










-Dave


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok. I'm in. Nuthin' pretty. Basic PSF construction. I changed out the el-cheapo wood vise for a Record I found at the swap meet. Lots of nicks and scrapes. I kinda figured this would happen so I didn't want to go with a real nice one.
Cheers.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Mark, a very nice common man's bench. I looked at your project page…some pretty nice projects completed on that bench. Isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## boatz (Nov 17, 2013)

Mine was contracted out. "Store bought" butcher block top. Legs and stretchers are 4×4 steel tubing. It is stabile if nothing else.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

boatz, a great bench. Show us some of the projects you've built on this bench. Bet they're good…


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

DKV . Thanks mate. Yup. That's what it's all about. Cool thread.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

I like duck milks style. That's my kind of bench. Mr OP of this thread, DKV, I actually got a great idea from your bench. I had an old piece of granite lying around and went ahead and secured it to my bench (not my sawhorse door bench a different one). That thing was just a giant paperweight for years, and now its a glamorous place to spill glue and mineral spirits on top off. Great thread, great ideas, great benches.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I like the idea of having a single piece of flat stone (of any kind) on the side of my work table, it has many uses, perfect surface for sharpening blades/chisels, easily cleaned after a messy glue up, I think I would use it the most for drawing, marking/measuring, etc. 
I should take a trip to the counter manufacturer near where I live.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The workbenches so far have been fantastical. Why can't we get more folks to contributate? I really appreciatize the examples so far. Lots of good ideas to pontificate and amaze about…


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

This has proved to be a good forum thread, seen everything from customs to "rat rods", but no trailer queens.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's the reasons I see for lack of contributation on a site this size:
1. Folks aren't proud of their common man benches…which I don't understand.
2. Folks can't take the time to take pix.
3. Folks still have film cameras and don't want to take on the extra costs involved.
4. Folks just don't give a ******************** about helping their fellow common man.

Which reasons did I leave out? Can you common guys think of any other common reasons? Maybe some folks think themselves better than common.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

This thread is a good opportunity for those who have been a member but never posted before.it should be obvious to you by now that no one is going to judge you/your work and what you are capable of by looking at your workbench.


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

> I like the idea of having a single piece of flat stone (of any kind) on the side of my work table, it has many uses, perfect surface for sharpening blades/chisels, easily cleaned after a messy glue up, I think I would use it the most for drawing, marking/measuring, etc.
> I should take a trip to the counter manufacturer near where I live.
> 
> - distrbd


I got that idea from DKV and although only having it for a day, I'll never own a work bench without a space dedicated for a peice of granite etc. again. aside from the fact that it is a great flat spot to sketch on like you mentioned and a good place to make a mess etc. it makes even the most common bench look damn sexy. Ill try to get a pic of this new bench update. This bench I built when I was still counting my facial hair and keeping a log of new inventory, and hadent had much of a clue how to build, but spend yesterday beefing it up, adding the granite and now it's a gem in my eyes.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> Here s the reasons I see for lack of contributation on a site this size:
> 1. Folks aren t proud of their common man benches…which I don t understand.
> 2. Folks can t take the time to take pix.
> 3. Folks still have film cameras and don t want to take on the extra costs involved.
> ...


5.Misspelling a word and getting unfriended.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Intentional Patio Table in the project section could well be classified as a common man's workbench. I think it should be posted here.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Morning all, I'm on my second cup of coffee and still no new examples of common man workbenches…let's get with it guys and gals. Speaking of gals, it would be nice to see some examples of "gal made" benches. We could call them common gal benches.

woodust, spelling errors are ok in this thread. We're not looking for perfection in this thread.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Anybody have one of these?


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

I've built complex benches, the result isn't worth the effort. Most of my benches have been built using construction grade wood, either SYP or DF. This last bench is the simplest but is made of European Beech, I call it my Cross Chanel or French/English bench. Other than build it cheap it fits my matra of build it cheap, heavy, strong, and fast. It was built in less than six weeks while working the day job full time.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bubba, hate to break the news to you but you're too uncommon. You need to post on the other workbench thread. Sorry…


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's my common man's workbench contribution. It is a portable workbench or table or whatever you want to call it. It is pretty simple. I had some 1/2 inch C-D plywood with no use for it so I glued two pieces together. A bunch of drywall screws held the pieces in place over night until the glue dried thoroughly. Then I removed them. I used a flush trim bit to even out the two pieces and ran the sander over around and along the edges to smooth out the ruffles!

I bored a few holes so bench dogs could be used. But most of the time they were in the wrong spot!. :-(
Then I bored a couple of larger holes adjacent to the smaller holes and that worked better. Now I can get an F style clamp through the top to hold stuff in place while I beat on it or paint it, or whatever.

I have set it on saw horses, and buckets, or what ever is handy. It measures 20×45 inches. It is one inch thick. I guess the left over plywood must have been a little short of 48 and I cut it in half.

Overall, this is fairly useful and you can stand on it if you so desire.




























Portable work table in action.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Here's mine.
It has quite a few dings and gouges now, but it's doing it's job.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nite, truly a common man's bench. I love it…great job.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

This is my quickie, built as a luthier's horse for working on electric double basses. All the timber ( except the feet ) is from one long board of 38mm x 265mm Ironbark. The only cut joints are the leg / apron, mainly to make assembly easier. The other joints are butts with 100mm batten screws and building adhesive. This was an afternoons work.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I have three different areas in my shop for working on different tasks: woodworking, machining, and modeling.

I like building cabinets and each area has it's own similar work bench for the tasks at hand.

Drawers hold so much stuff, and allows you to keep the tools and supplies you need right at hand. They are just too convenient and efficient, so a good bench makes shop time a joy.

More photos on a shop tour from last year. Just click projects on the left.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Tom, very nice. Right at the top of common man.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

I keep this out bcak but bring it in when I nede a good flat sufrace to work on.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

woodust, good trash heap candidate…


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> Bubba, hate to break the news to you but you re too uncommon. You need to post on the other workbench thread. Sorry…
> 
> - DKV


Damn, banned for a simple bench with just one vise and a couple of holdfasts. You can't get much more common than that . How about one built over 40 years ago out of HD SYP, thats been re-purposed several times but is still in daily use as my sharpening bench. BTW, the vise on the first bench posted, the one that got me banned, was originally on this bench.










ken


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bubba, that is a good, solid bench. Very common…


----------



## PaulKet (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello, everyone. The other workbench thread is partially responsible for my joining Lumber Jocks and this thread is responsible for getting me to make my first post. Below is a photo of my Douglas fir and plywood workbench in its temporary location while other areas of our basement are being worked on. I would love to own a nice Roubo bench but my wood working skill level isn't there yet (and may never be).


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Paul, nice bench and welcome to the crazy world of posting. BTW, how's your spelling?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> woodust, good trash heap candidate…
> - DKV


HEY! Lets dont be judgmental here ! You asked, and he showed !


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe, I could have been a little more diplomatic…woodust, that's a good bench to keep you warm next winter.


----------



## PaulKet (Jun 13, 2015)

> Paul, nice bench and welcome to the crazy world of posting. BTW, how s your spelling?
> 
> - DKV


Thank you, DKV. LOL, my spelling/grammar is atrocious but I try to get things right.


----------



## Cwmcintyre (Nov 30, 2014)

I thought I would share my common man bench. It was acquired about 15 years ago from a neighbor. The price (free) was perfect. It features a replaceable hardboard top which, oddly enough, has never been replaced. In addition, it also features a tool well that takes up way too much usable space and collects mostly sawdust and things i would like to keep handy (utility knives, pencils, etc.) but can still never find. Another wonderful feature is how narrow it is. It is SO handy for all of those really narrow projects. If anyone has narrow project ideaa, I could really use them!

Needless to say, its usefulness is limited. I often find myself struggling for assembly space. Imagine the thrill I experienced when I had to get behind my newly redesigned miter saw station the other day to retrieve a try square and found something I had forgotten all about. It was the remainder of the removable work surface I originally had on the miter saw station. It has been my go-to work surface all week.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Chuck, you have a common workbench and assembly table which makes you a common woodworker. Good job. How's your spelling?

BTW, nice job on the mitersaw/router table station.


----------



## MNclone (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is my common workbench. Sorry for the poor picture. I don't have the best lighting in there for pictures. 
It has a 2×4 frame and is bolted to the wall for additional stability. The top is 1 1/2" of particle board. I'm thinking of sprucing it up a bit with a piece of hardboard on the top. I also need to drill some dog holes but am not sure that the particle board will hold up for that.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

MN, very, very nice. The clutter makes it even more common


----------



## Cwmcintyre (Nov 30, 2014)

> Chuck, you have a common workbench and assembly table which makes you a common woodworker. Good job. How s your spelling?
> 
> BTW, nice job on the mitersaw/router table station.
> 
> - DKV


DKV, my spelling is impeccable.

Thank you for the miter saw station compliment. I am getting ready to start an outfeed / storage table to match it. As soon as I get this bathroom cabinet project finished up, that is.

I really like your laundry room rehab. A similar project is on the horizon for me. Not sure where on the horizon, but out there nonetheless. I am sure my wife will let me know where it is on my priority list when I need to know!


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd post a picture of mine, but I'd have to say: "somewhere under that pile there's a lightweight HF special, complete with vise, dog holes, and wobbly legs."

Heh.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Underdog, is it similar to the HF pic I posted?


----------



## Graft21 (Apr 9, 2015)

DKV, I have that HF bench that you posted. Guy was selling it on CL for $60 brand new so I picked it up to use until I get around to building something more substantial. Who knows when that will be though.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

DKV,
You tell me… The vise and drawer are on the other side, covered up by the jointer, or I would have snapped a shot from that side.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone want some free wood?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Graft21, I hope you're enjoying the use of your common man bench. You should post some projects.

Underdog, if you post free wood I'm certain someone in your area will respond. Not everyone reads this thread. BTW, nice projects although I don't see where you found room to complete them.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> BTW, nice projects although I don t see where you found room to complete them.
> 
> - DKV


Ex-ACTLY! It's become imperative that I clear out some junk. Can't get anything done….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe JOEINGA will take the wood off your hands.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Anyone want some free wood?
> 
> - Underdog


well I would take you on that offer but with shipping from Ga. to Ca.it would not end up being Free.


----------



## bc4393 (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm in. Maple top from an old school bench on lockers. Custom 2×4 frame/legs.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> I m in. Maple top from an old school bench on lockers. Custom 2×4 frame/legs.
> 
> - bc4393


Lots of vises and great storage down below. Nice…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok….I'm in again…I was looking through my Photobucket albums for another project that I had built, and ran across these benches that I built for my shop…Like I said, I have 5 in all, but here's a couple of more for yall to gloat over….You can see the other benches in the background of the second picture…These were taken some time back, and a few changes have occured since then…..


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick, Wow, a whole flock of benches. Really nice shop…


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is mine 









More information about it is listed as one of my projects


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Notw, top of the line common man's bench. Beautiful…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Notw, you need to post pix of your workshop. Share with the group.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's another bench I put beside my saw to handle big sheets of plywood. With the outfeed tables on the saw l/r, and the out feed table behind the saw, I can handle anything large and wide…...Here's a shot of my shop, too….These pictures were also taken a long time ago….Several changes since then…..


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Great! here's a thread I can put mine in, I was invited to place my bench in the original thread but didn't think mine was of the right caliber as you put so I'll rest mine here, thanks for making it DKV.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Solid core doors and reused fence posts, topped with hard board. I built these to help me get organized.










They've done a great job


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Todd, I like the way you built your mitersaw into the bench. Good job…good bench.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Blackie, where did you get your end vise from? I need to add one of those to my bench


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

Not mine…but came across this at an online auction coming up Willis Henry Auctions Inc.
August 1, 2015, 12:00 PM EST Manchester, NH, US
I like it  Short and very sweet. Might make it myself ! Tho, unsure if a "common" bench. Antiquish, yes. Light weight and utilitarian, yes. But does have those vices….


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm on the wrong continent to take glamour shots of mine, but you can sort of see it in this picture. 2x construction, with 2 2×12sand a 2×10 for the top, sandwiched 2×4s for the legs with cutouts for the rails.

I have since added another 2×4 and 3 short spacers on the middle front support. It sits flush and square to the front edge of the top and acts as a deadman, minus the holes. It has been extraordinarily useful for working on the ends of boards. I felt rather proud of the idea until I started looking at woodworking sites on the internet, at which point I realized it was just a half baked version of a tried and true workbench accessory.










In a fit of insanity, I flattened the front 2×12 earlier this year with the only plane I owned at the time….a block plane donated by a friend from another site. It took me multiple hours, but it gave me a very flat consistent surface to work on. I've found that you only really use the first 12" of the bench 90% of the time anyway.

This bench is a loose copy of the bench my father has used for 50+ years now, and this is my second iteration. The original was left at my first home, as a requirement by the buyer. It has served me well, but when I return home in a few months, I intent to build a proper bench, with a laminated top, sliding deadman, dog holes and a record style qr vise I recently picked up.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bad, I like your bench. That's a very big vise you have sitting on top.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

From Chris Schwarz - Workbench mistakes

1. Too many woodworking vises

I've built workbenches with more than 100 students. In every class, there's one guy who wants to put a vise on every corner of the bench. Not because it's a partner's bench for two people. Just because he wants it that way. While I support your freedom to choose, I also don't want to spend two weeks installing complex tail-vise hardware on your bench when we could be building furniture instead.

At most (most!) you need a face vise and a tail vise. My current bench has only a face vise. I never, ever wish for a patternmaker's vise on that back corner with a vacuum-actuated sliding leg vise on the deadman. Those discussions just wear me out.

2. Too many dog/holdfast holes

If you have a tail vise, you need a row of closely spaced dog holes up near the front of your benchtop. If you use holdfasts, you need about eight holdfast holes (I've written about this topic more here). Many first-time bench-builders plan an array of dog/holdfast holes that would make the top look more like a colander or monster pegboard.

Having lots of holes doesn't really weaken the bench, but they are a lot of work to execute, and you don't need them unless you have some special operation in mind. Start with the minimum; add more as you need them.

3. Over-agonizing the wood types used

Any wood (even plywood) can be used to make a bench. The material should be cheap, easy to get, heavy (if possible), dry-ish and heavy (if possible). After a few years of use, your bench will look like every other used bench - beat up, broke in and awesome.

4. Over-agonizing the standard workbench height

Stop it. Really. I mean it. Pick a height between your thigh and waist that seems right. You'll adapt. Don't worry about your back. You'll adapt. If you are really uncertain, make it a little taller and then cut down the legs. After a decade or so, your work habits will put a magic number in your head. You'll have built enough furniture that you will know your number. Until then, pick a number.

5. Making the bench do crazy tricks or store an arsenal of tools

Your bench is not a pneumatic lift for holding sheet goods. It is not an extension for your jointer table. It is not a carver's bench that is adjustable in the X,Y and Z axis. It does not have a second benchtop embedded in the center that rises up using scissor lifts to create a second higher benchtop. It is not an air-hockey table.

It is a single work surface that should be flat and solid.

And if your tool-storage cabinet below the benchtop interferes with holding your work….

6. Building the DIY workbench too deep

There are many reasons that workbenches plans aren't 48" deep. The workbench is a lot less useful if it's that deep. Here's a hint, the benchtop should be less deep than your casework to make it easier to work on the casework.

7. Choosing the wrong tools to build a workbench you designed

If you are going to laminate a benchtop out of 3/4"-thick material, you should probably own a powered jointer and planer. Doing it by hand is masochistic. If you have a giant slab for a top, you're silly if you rip it into 6" strips to get them over your powered jointer. Get a jack plane.

Different designs suit different tool sets.

8. Worrying too much about wood movement and benchtop flatness

Wood moves, but obsessing about it while designing the bench wastes more energy than dealing with it after the bench is built. Your bench will go out of flat. When it becomes a problem, you can fix it in less than 45 minutes of work.

And, in general, your bench only has to be super-flat along the front 12" of the length of the benchtop. After five or 10 years, your bench will hardly move at all.

9. Trying to re-invent the wheel with new workbench designs

Woodworkers love to tinker. And we get ideas in our head that we just can't forget about until we build them. That's OK. We've all done it. But ask yourself this: Do I want a good bench, or do I want to try to outsmart woodworkers from the last 3000 years.

10. They make it too nice

Even the nicest bench I've made is more homely than the ugly stuff I made when I was right out of college. When I make a DIY garage workbench, I focus on making the woodworking vises move sweetly, the benchtop flat and the joinery stout as heck. Tear-out doesn't bother me. Nor does a harmless check or knot.

If you think I'm saying you should do a crappy job, you're not reading me right. Focus your energy on what's important with a bench. The other stuff is secondary.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

The vise is an old craftsman model from the 70's that my father handed down. Solid cast iron, it is very heavy. It will probaby get a mobile base and live on a shelf. I saw someone else here had one that they could just drop on the bench and clamp down, which seems like a good reason to keep it around.

Here's a shot of my father's old bench. The top isn't usually quite that messy, he was about to have that corner of the house foundation rebuilt.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never read this guy's work bench book (s), but he makes some good points, and not so good points…So, in my mind, it's a 50/50 toss-up on the statements he does make…I've built maybe 5-6 benches, and they were all a little different in design, but served the same function…..I do agree about good tight joinery, a flat top, and only 1-2 vices…I've found that I don't need more than that to do what I need to do…..


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

I would submit that 1 vice is one to many. However, 1-2 vises are always good to have.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

greg, a third hand is essential for woodworking. Don't ya thunk?


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

DKV - How's that spelling thing working out you?
P.S. I do appreciate that you respond to every posting on your workbench thread.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

> From Chris Schwarz - Workbench mistakes
> 
> - DKV


DKV,

Posted on the wrong thread….The one that needs it is the other workbench thread. Most of the benches I've seen on this thread are "working benches", on the other I have to hold my tongue because many folks come to these forums looking for information on how and what is needed to build a bench and there is a lot of bad information passed as gospel.

It's whatever blows your skirt but I love to see a working bench. I'm not too impressed with the latest fad in vises on a bench made of a half dozen exotic woods and a slab shinning from a French Polish….and don't get me started on one having two or more dozen dog holes running in all directions from several vises.

Again everyone wants different things but if you want to make furniture…build it heavy, strong, fast and cheap. Then go show off your skills on your furniture. As always with anything wood YMMV.

ken


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

It does not have a second benchtop embedded in the center that rises up using scissor lifts to create a second higher benchtop. HMMMMM 
I'm starting the cutting etc,tomorrow on a assembly,sanding table, with a moxon vise for a little quick plane to fit use.,Is the common way to have 4 sides at the top,stretcher between the legs to hold the top or how are the legs fitted to the top?I will have a 3/4" plywood top.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with the benches on the other thread, my next bench is destined for there. Virtually every bench there focuses on the primary needs of a good bench, mass, stability and work holding capacity. Why is it wrong to accomplish those goals, and then take the time to make it a thing of beauty as well?

My bench will probably have multiple species and a few fancy details. I want everything of substance that I make to be as beautiful as it can. Isn't it more enjoyable to work from something beautiful, than a door thrown on a couple sawhorses? Both will accomplish the task, but which one will inspire you? I know which it is for me.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

daddy, 3/4" plywood top,now THAT'S a common man's bench. Not sure about the moxon…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bad, I'm tossing my bench tomorrow. You have inspired me…praise sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

DKV, the world needs more beautiful woodwork! Bring it on!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My most versatile vise…just clamp it to the bench. I wish I could find one 2 to 3 sizes bigger.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I need one of these for my workbench. I bet it's first rate.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I need one of these for my workbench. I bet it s first rate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just 2.5 von 5 Sternen:
http://www.amazon.de/Atika-302300-Dekupiers%C3%A4ge-DKV-400/dp/B003KW19IM


----------



## ToolAnimalAmos (Jun 3, 2015)

About as common as it gets. My social coordinator/ accountant/ wife said no more tools or lumber until she had a bed frame….that's down now its time to build a bench


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Tool, I try to comment on every post but ya gotta give me something to work with. It's a very common bench…are those folding legs?


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

DKV,
If I'm not mistaken, Tool's bench looks to be a folding plastic table. If so I don't know that it would qualify as a workbench on a woodworkers site.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

greg, it qualifies because he does woodworking on it. We use what we have available.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

DKV, I defer to your judgement.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Here's my shoddy workbench/out feed table. I hope to get some time to build a real one soon.

Paul


----------



## ToolAnimalAmos (Jun 3, 2015)

> DKV,
> If I m not mistaken, Tool s bench looks to be a folding plastic table. If so I don t know that it would qualify as a workbench on a woodworkers site.
> 
> - greg48


You would be correct. I'm sorry I didn't qualify to post in in this forum under your opinion. I posted to show that quality work can be done on the simplest surface. It elevated the timber to a workable height and gave me some to clamp to for routing. This is a forum for the common man is it not. I'm pretty sure every common man has a folding table somewhere.
In other words, your work surface doesn't matter as much as your work.

Not every beginner can build a super bench. But every beginner can start building


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Tool, well said. It's all about the joy of working the wood. I can't ever remember thinking how lucky I was to not be woodworking on a folding table or thinking my work would be exceptional if only I had an elite bench.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

When I first retired I expanded my workshop and knew I needed a workbench. I went to the local Home Depot, picked out a bunch of 2×2's, did my first glue-up and decided it would work for a bench. It is still alive today. I never realized how much abuse it would take. I am glad I did not try to make one of those "pretty" workbenches.



















If you ever start a thread about people who are sometimes too lazy to clear off thier bench, I'm ready…..............


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Redryder, that workbench has put out a lot of projects. It doesn't take pretty to make pretty. Well done…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all that have contributed to this forum. I always thought you needed a great bench to accomplish great projects. Not true. I looked at the projects of each contributor and I can tell you if the projects I saw were accomplished on the benches shown then I'm amazed. You do not need pretty and elite to make pretty and elite.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I can play! This is the workbench I built as my first "real" project. It's made of pressure-treated lumber salvaged from our home demolition (Hurricane Gustav total-losses our house, but not our home). There is no metal in the bench construction. I drawbored the mortise and tenon joints. Since the original construction, I've added dog holes and a leg vise. I have an end vise, but haven't installed it as of this writing. I could contribute a photo to a dirty bench top thread too!

PS. I think my spelling is okay, but check it for me.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice bench, Don. I don't do spell check no more…


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

> I don t see anything wrong with the benches on the other thread, my next bench is destined for there. Virtually every bench there focuses on the primary needs of a good bench, mass, stability and work holding capacity. Why is it wrong to accomplish those goals, and then take the time to make it a thing of beauty as well?
> 
> My bench will probably have multiple species and a few fancy details. I want everything of substance that I make to be as beautiful as it can. Isn t it more enjoyable to work from something beautiful, than a door thrown on a couple sawhorses? Both will accomplish the task, but which one will inspire you? I know which it is for me.
> 
> - BadJoints


Being the owner of a sawhorse and door bench I feel I must chime in. I can agree that a beautiful workbench can inspire, but i don't think that a door on a pair of horses cannot inspire just the same. A work bench of any form can create inspiration. What matters most is the history of the bench, the project atop the bench, the recipient of the project and most importantly the work space as a whole. Of course this is all based on individual opinions, and ours may simply differ a bit. This is more so a comment in general, but inspired by yours.

My time in a workshop is limited, (general carpentry background, but not wood working specifically in a shop setting) most of my disposable income goes towards outfitting my first shop with machines, dust collection, electrical etc. With that said my door bench (not a primary bench and more of an assembly table) is a temporary set-up born from necessity and eventually I will upgrade. However for the time being, the more time I spend at this simple bench, the more and more I appreciate what it is. From the outside looking in it is a simple door picked from the trash and set on top of two burro saw horses. But to me, it is part of the catalyst between an idea and raw material to a tangible item.

Most importantly, because of what it is I can respectfully treat it like $h1t. I can spill paint on it, over drill into it, dent it, ding it whatever, it doesn't matter. About every time I use it, a stop block is nailed into it with a handful of 2 -1/2" 15 gauge nails. A bench you can treat like this will do many things for you, one thing it will not do is rob you of, or interfere with your God given inspiration.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I posted earlier in thread of a couple of my benches but they are in my currently " too cluttered to even work" shed/shop. So showing the oldest bench in my stable and the most used, in the other shed.



























Hard to get pictures of this bench but its been my workhorse for a couple years. Tight quarters.

Was formerly my now deceased neighbors bench for idk how many years. Had a solidcore door on top that was wore out and had swollen up do to water damage/leak in his shop. He gave me it and sold me his tablesaw, RAS, and other odds and ends when his health took a serious turn for the worst. Was one of my mentors in woodworking, this bench will be around as long as i can make use of it. Thinking in the future i may end up building a top like the Paulk Workbench.
72" x 30" x 34" 2×6 frame
I replaced the top with 3 layers of 3/4 pine ply, mounted a cheapo bessey vice, made some feet to raise it up a few more inches. Recently drilled some holes in it like a MFT to use clamps and stops. Outfeed for my Ridgid jobsite saw, covered by 2 drawers for kitchen cabinets i am currently building.

Oh and my outside "bench" with a couple of the cabinets on top of it. Knockdown sawhorses with notches for a 2×4 grid for breaking down sheetgoods, low worksurface.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Come on guys and gals…let's get some more workbench pix out there. If you're proud, post it. If you've made some great projects at the bench, post it. If you've got some unique additions, post it. It's all about sharing. Don't worry about spell checking…I gave it up.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

OK, but please update the thread title to "Common man's/woman's/*child's* workbench".

I described building a workbench for my young boys here:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33383

Here it is after more than five years and lots of use:









That Wilton metal vise was salvaged from this old bench in the attic of our barn:









The vise was a rusty mess and needed some work on the connection with the base. It turned out to be a very useful tool:


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Good bench for the kids. BTW, kids are guys and gals. They don't need a special category.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

A little late to the party, but here you go:


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Super, do you use the bench? Looks pristine.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Ha, that was right after I built it. I'm on the road right now. I can take a pic when I get home, but it's currently covered with all kinds of stuff.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Super, you still on the road? Let's see some more common man/woman workbenches. I know there are women on this site.


----------



## Hinge (Oct 11, 2013)

I do all my woodworking prep in the garage and on the side deck. I do the final assembly and glue up on the kitchen island. Really upsets my husband.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here are a couple of pics of my first workbench, very use and abused:


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pat3, very nice bench. Is your second bench one of the elite?


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll post another once I get it cleaned off:


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a couple common working man work benches at my day job.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

No, I did not post my second bench in the other thread.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Can you post your second bench in this thread? We would enjoy seeing it.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Getting cleaner…


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pat3, I just KNEW it! You have an elite bench. You're an uncommon common man…rare in the woodworking world.


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks, I think ;0), but I don't consider it an elite bench. 
Just a very stout sturdy bench which is a joy to use.
There is no finish on it, just the natural wood, no parallel guide on the leg vise, no holes for any holdfasts.
It is a stripped down workbench in it's most basic form.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

That thing looks HEAVY!


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Joe,
Funny thing is even though it is heavy and doesn't move when hand planing on it, it is very easy to move around the shop by myself.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just looking at Pat3's bench and was wondering if he needed to do any additional foundation work on the shop floor when I received his reply to SuperCubber re: moving the bench around. Couldn't spot the forklift in the picture!


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

LMAO!


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

SON!



> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow,that looks good ,and HEAVY!


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I am not sure what I am more jealous of; all the nice tables, all the nice tools and wood surrounding them, or the huge dedicated spaces holding all of it!!!

Thanks for sharing everyone. This is my assembly table I built out of Baltic Birch plywood, one on the other, then covered in melamine. The edges are boardered in solid wood Padauk.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Shoot dang, Pat.

Brad, that's a pretty fancy set up you've got there.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Here is my inside bench full of yesterday's auction buys. It's a nice looking shelf. The vises aren't attached and there is a tool well on the back side. Made just like my other on minus the well and it's smaller.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

Holy cow pat3, how thick is that top? Legs and rails look enormous too.

Brad, that's a heckuva assembly table. Pretty sure you have more hold downs than I have clamps.

Diverlloyd, I like that style bench, reminds me of paul sellers benches. Does it have any holdfast holes? How do you work on the long edges of boards?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

My latest leg vise design of which I made a video and you can view it here 













One of my leg vise designs .
Very simple to build but works like a charm . 









My twin screw tail and end vise combination http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105719 with a little more info at the original post here
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105719
All these are my own design and shop built .








Some inexpensive hold downs that work well and I did a post one these here .
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/124065
Any questions just ask I be glad to answer .

Klaus


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

BJ, the top is 6" thick, the legs are 5.5" square and the stretchers are 3"x6"


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry I missed posting the link to the vise in the second picture last night!







!









https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=u3e3dad6a-12ff-45cf-b376-0cd8ca9af4a4

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108195


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Bad that is my bench inside my living room, it's for tinkering around inside. If I have something big I go out to the garage. For the sake of you not having to go through the whole thread here is a pic









They are both Paul's design kind of. The small one has a well on the backside and the large one doesn't but everything else is like Paul's. The small one is 3' long 24" wide and 38" tall. The outside one is 10' long by 24ish wide and 38" tall. The big one has a tail vise($5 auction buy) and is a shelve also. I'm rearranging all my tools so it's a pain since I have a electrical tool box,plumbing tool box,low voltage tool box,mechanic tool box,wood working power tool box, hand tool wood working tool box,air tool box ect ect ect. I turns out it's about 2 plus wheel barrows of hand tools.


----------



## BadJoints (Jun 3, 2015)

....in your living room? You're either single or have the best wife ever. Mine would murder me in my sleep.

Are you getting a lot of use from the tool tray? I'm still working out the design for my next bench, and I'm undecided on a tray. It sounds useful, but I'm only planning on a bench about 24-26" deep, up against a wall that will get a fancified French cleat setup.

Those are big numbers Pat. Making me think I should size the ones in my plan down a smidge.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

yeah the tray is useful,the depth sounds good on your bench. Oh she is a awesome wife cant ask for anything more(some pie would be nice).


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I am enjoying this tread and seeing the photos of what guys have built for their shops. Although I posted before (#122) on this thread, I just finished another work bench. I had a 40×80 assembly table that I was tired of, for one of my hobbies . It was too wide so the back was not used much, and under the bench was mostly empty wasted space. And frankly, I was just in the mood to build something to replace it.

Here is the new bench under construction.










The base is 90" wide, and the top is 32×96. The biggest element is the 12 huge drawers. Check out most of the photos in this thread. The shops are so unorganized because of the lack of storage space, and lack of a way to keep all your tools instantly accessible. Under the bench is mostly empty.

Building drawers like these is so simple, and solves so many shop problems; mainly where to keep everything. I just prefer to have everything right at my fingertips, and easy to reach. In so many photos in this thread, there is stuff sitting everywhere.

These benches are also so easy to build. This one took 3.5 days start to finish.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> I am enjoying this tread and seeing the photos of what guys have built for their shops. Although I posted before (#122) on this thread, I just finished another work bench. I had a 40×80 assembly table that I was tired of, for one of my hobbies . It was too wide so the back was not used much, and under the bench was mostly empty wasted space. And frankly, I was just in the mood to build something to replace it.
> 
> Here is the new bench under construction.
> 
> ...


Gotta love all that dedictated work space. I am so jealous. Nice work.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I know there are more benches out there that aren't elite but are unique and have touches that the rest of us would like to see and maybe implement into our own benches.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/111994


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's my first bench right before it's retirement for a nice bench.










It's made from laminated strips of 3/4" plywood for the base and the top is a piece of 3/4" plywood laminated with a sheet of 3/4" MDF. As I've gotten more and more into hand planes it started making more and more mad as it moved around. Also with the MDF I had a hell of a time getting it flat. It was a good first bench but time to move on.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

I have been following this thread. You common folks have some pretty fancy workbenches! Mine is pure ghetto, straight outta Lenexa, but it is an upgrade from the piece of plywood lying on top of two bums in the alley.










The current bench is some half inch ply screwed to some old rotten 2×6's leftover from a deck build sitting on top of a steel shelving frame. I propose, NOW THAT IS A COMMON MAN'S WORKBENCH.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

CB, now that is a common man's work bench. I bet there are a lot more out there. I would like to see them all.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

> I have been following this thread. You common folks have some pretty fancy workbenches! Mine is pure ghetto, straight outta Lenexa, but it is an upgrade from the piece of plywood lying on top of two bums in the alley.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


CB, I forgot to tell you the workbench hierarchy. It starts with the bum bench, then the common bench and finally the elite. You're half way there.


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

> CB, I forgot to tell you the workbench hierarchy. It starts with the bum bench, then the common bench and finally the elite. You re half way there.
> 
> - DKV


If I can build my hoity-toity bench even a little faster than Stef, I should be in good shape.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mine FINALLY got (almost) cleaned off the other day…









Once I got a project off of it..









Somehow managed to build the project using that bench, just a might crowded down there…


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

> If I can build my hoity-toity bench even a little faster than Stef, I should be in good shape.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


I just noticed over in the other thread that Stef got his bench done, complete with bondo pose. My ribbing was out of line I guess.


----------

